# cheap waterproof camera - Pixtreme 3mp - recommended



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I know some of you have been discussing waterproof cameras lately, so I wanted to share my own experience in selecting one.

I just got back from a trip to Hawaii where I wanted to buy a waterproof camera to use in Oz for kayak fishing, snorkelling and spearfishing. I was looking at the Olympus 720SW, which is a very nice camera that is waterproof to about 5m and retailing for around $600. While I was in the shop looking at the Olympus, I saw the "Pixtreme Digital Sports Camera" which was retailing for less than $200 (it was US$119). After comparing the spec sheets of both cameras, I decided that I couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t justify the extra money to buy the Olympus, particularly when I saw that the video quality on the Pixtreme was actually better than that of the Olympus (they had the same resolution of 640x480 but the Pixtreme had 30fps compared with only 15fps in the Olympus).

Anyway, I have only taken the camera out in the water twice so far (once snorkelling and once surfing), but I am definitely happy with it. Unfortunately the water clarity wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t very good when I tested it, but you can definitely see the potential in the photos below. I also took a few videos and posted them on YouTube if you want to check out the camera's video capabilities (they look crap because youtube has compressed them - it doesn't have any pixelation in the original recording):

Underwater video: 




Surfing video 1: 




Surfing video 2: 




Here is a general summary of the cameraÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s pros and cons:

*Pros:*
- PRICE!!!  Very cheap waterproof camera!
- Waterproof to almost 40m (the Olympus was only waterproof to 5m)
- It floats
- Takes very good photos for normal sized prints (it is a 3mp camera)
- Very slim camera once taken out of the waterproof housing
- Easy to use underwater Ã¢â‚¬â€œ even with diving gloves on
- It says it can take up to 512mb of additional memory, but I am using a 1gb card with no problems
- LCD is big enough/bright enough to be viewable underwater

*Cons:*
- No optical zoom (4x digital zoom only)
- Chews threw the 2xAAA batteries very quickly when using video recording mode (rechargeables are a good investment)
- Has a split second delay between pressing the button and taking the photo which can be pretty annoying (especially when a fish is moving and you had a perfect shot)

Overall, I recommend this camera as a good 'cheapie' to have in the kayak.

PS Ã¢â‚¬â€œ IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not sponsored by Pixtreme or anything - but I am prepared to accept vast sums of money from them for giving this report Ã¢â‚¬â€œ please send the cheque toÃ¢â‚¬Â¦Ã¢â‚¬Â¦ :wink:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Any idea if it availabe in Aus? It is a sweet package at that price point. I have the Olympus 725 and am delighted with it.

JT


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Dean. Very helpful.

Being the lazy type, I'll ask before I look, has anyone seen them here, or are they going to be an import yourself job?

Definately looks interesting...


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

I cant even see them advertised on Aussie Ebay, but it looks the goods. The AAA battery life would be something that I couldn't handle though. My current camera runs on AA's and the rechargables are always flat when you need it :x , I think the Olympus has a better battery. Anyone know how long a Olympus battery lasts in photo and video mode?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good review, Deano.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUev4ZcAABPfgAASQIMAEBQEFIA/796gIAB1EU8p4kDIA0GT1NBqm1PRNNNGEZNAaaIASCCrQj6IM6qealCtaGtL2mRk2bkvKMzucKYhFDCQD8j69G9Ig7lymrywtQRhFxzvxctyxAKKDNA52kSA0rMyESIJad4ksfi7kinChII9fwy4


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nod said:


> My current camera runs on AA's and the rechargables are always flat when you need it :x ,


Nod try AA Lithium batteries although not rechargeable they have incredible life and I gave recharge away after trying lithium


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

*JT *- I haven't seen them in Oz yet but I'm sure they will be available from ebay etc.

*Red *- Thanks for the photo touch up - makes it look a lot better!

As far as batteries go, NiMH rechargeable AAAs are available at nearly 2000mah now, which is more than some alkalines, so I have found that 2 sets (4 batteries) gets me through a whole day with no dramas.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Have found them in Oz. On ebay (just typed 'pixtreme' in search engine) the buy it now price is $340.

Looks like they are imported by a mob called Inovations Australia. Not sure if it's the same mob in Gordon who do the dodgy catalogues.

Digital diver sells them, but don't list a price on the website.

As a comparison, my local hardly normal is selling the Fuji 500 with waterproof case for $288. Looks like it's a while stocks last deal.

For less than $200 they look like a good deal. But for over $300, maybe not. This was just a quick search, so I haven't exhausted all avenues yet.

Steve.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I agree - for $340 you could probably do better.

Like I said, it is a no frills camera that does quite a reasonable job - and when coupled with a price of less than $200 it is an awesome buy. When you see it in the flesh I think that (if you were to have paid over $300) you would be dissapointed with its lack of features (like optical zoom in particular).

I reckon that I would go as high as paying $250 for it at the most.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

After a little more searching, $250 was the best I could do, and one place advertised it at $200, but was out of stock. Definately worth investing some time searching I'd say.

Slow day at work. :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm looking at the pentax w20 ~350 if you look around.

It's probably a *much* better buy.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaMx54UAAELfgGASUKf6koSgGIo/7/+wMAEVlA1SfoBND1EeoekNDQaBpoaBFNqbTSQGmExGACYm1GEDQQaiZNqT2qPTUekMTZTQ0eptGHGbgYGkQHuQgmvmAsWPLrYYfFr3YTaFIQHojSSmFoWDlYKheTfJeLFk9mRBmwmqQtf3rbcR3B4m0xR7vekb4FyjcvQZP53pWXkcX71G3Yi8ESg+jYmrFlEt1SAIJ/yj2MocU40IT0wHNA4Lq0aoON2aqoE787GgePbHhTlTfQKkwEmUCkCb9RUFUzgCtMksUk4WunlY90dlBsNpBcH5m2jhbWxwDAygQk/w1sogQdJetiBQPy1G0smBgI+IQKI2NSMdAcp2mJyinouAFsAYj83RsplBAjW1urQb3w2QexgRUFyMr3O7EHa6w8BSPVtO6py9xdyRThQkKMx54UA=


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

The Pentax W20 is a much better camera I would say by looking at the specs (although it is only waterproof to a depth of 5 feet). I'd be interested to see your shots if you get one.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

deano said:


> I'd be interested to see your shots if you get one.


I've been using a Pentax Optio M20 (the non-waterproof version of the W20, same specs) for the past few months, was too tight to buy the W20 at the time  Very happy with pic quality of the M20 - I'd also love to see some underwater W20 pics :wink: to see what I'm missing out on 

Good on ya for getting a new waterproof so soon Leigh - think of the diving pics/movies you can take now!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

hi Kim,

I have the Olympus 725SW and the battery lasts for ages. The big day out in Sydney I took photos all day (300 shots) and still have plenty of juice. For a weekend away it should last the weekend no worries.

I did buy a spare battery just in case I am away for a few weeks, this way I will have a spare battery without the need to recharge.

One thing I did find with the storage cards, the 1GB card writes much faster than the 2 GB. The 2GB cards are "medium" write speed (M2GB) and they don't make high speed cards that size yet. 1 GB cards are high speed (H1GB). Taking shots on the 2GB took alittle while before I could take the next shot.

I must admit the quality of the 725Sw is not as good as my little canon (IXUS50), but the Canon is not water proof.

Victor


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh , pleased your camered again , i can look forward to some of your great shots, i am still pi#@^d that you lost the photos of that submerged bridge in eucembene, but then again i guess you are also


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Red.. I thought I was into new toys, but you out do me every time!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmmm. those pics look pretty good.

When I got my yak I initially intended to use it for photography as well. At this stage I'm still looking for suitable waterproof protection for my film cameras.

I have a lot of cameras, but I'm pretty much sticking to my medim format Fujica GW690 and a PentaxME Super.... hmm. i think i smell another thread coming

Ivan


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got a reply back from

http://www.digitaldiver.com.au

regarding the pixtreme.

Currently on sale at $199. Didn't say for how much longer though.

They are based in Cairns, so postage would be extra.

I have no conection with them, and have never bought anything from them. But it's a good price.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I promised to post an updated set of photos when I had tested the Pixtreme in better conditions, so keeping true to my word here are some shots of Gordon's Bay (Sydney) on 17 Feb 07.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

And some more from 25 Feb 07.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Leigh
> somehow I thought you'd have bought it!!! That 10m waterproof would be a real selling point for you, I guess.
> 
> Question: How long did you used to get out of the battery of your old 725SW? (i'm thinking of buying a spare to have on standby if it's less than a couple of hours) I've put the 2GB memory card in mine, so will have some serious capacity - now need the batteries to hold out for a reasonab;e length of time to make it worthwhile.
> ...


reading a few reviews it seems the W20 is a little on the crap side, and that pentax have been less than stellar backing up thier claims when things go wrong.


----------

